# Las Vegas 357



## Unindentured (Jan 2, 2010)

I did my 2000 hours as a unindentured helper. I worked with and for some of the best men I have ever met in my life. I had a letter from a man that had been in the local for 30+ years, and 7 others. My Great Grandfather was a lineman. I would just like to know what a guy has to do to work for local 357. I have been working non-union, and say what you will the people are diffrent as the work. I guess I just havent found my nitch. Sure would be nice if I could go back to Rosinden. I learned almost everything that I know about being an electrician there at city center. From my 9 months at that job I learned a few things about the workforce in Vegas. Theirs 1 local hand to 5 travelers. I dont know what to say other than I didnt get accepted.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Why were you turned down?

Was it the interview? Take a communication course at the local CC for public speaking. Get help from the professor on interview pointers to improve your image.

Was it the test? Take a math course at the local CC, Algebra, Geometry, and pre-calculus, you'll kick butt on the next test.

Was it your presentation? Go to Kohl's/MAcy's and buy some NICE casual dress clothes shave, get a hair cut, cover the tats and stand tall.

If you have enough time in the trade get your JW card.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Unindentured said:


> I have been working non-union, and say what you will the people are different as the work. .


I worked union when I was younger in the 70's and 80's. Then non-union ever since. What you say is very true. I have never worked anywhere or with anyone that could compare. 
The ones that cut down the unions have valid points, but the main reason is they never worked union. Once you have, you never forget. It was the best time of my life. I owe all my commercial construction experience to IBEW. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I worked union when I was younger in the 70's and 80's. Then non-union ever since. What you say is very true. I have never worked anywhere or with anyone that could compare.
> The ones that cut down the unions have valid points, but the main reason is they never worked union. Once you have, you never forget. It was the best time of my life. I owe all my commercial construction experience to IBEW. :thumbsup:


I'm curious why did you leave the IBEW?If you owe all your commercial experience to the local then why are you not still union?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I worked union when I was younger in the 70's and 80's. Then non-union ever since. What you say is very true. I have never worked anywhere or with anyone that could compare.
> The ones that cut down the unions have valid points, but the main reason is they never worked union. Once you have, you never forget. It was the best time of my life. I owe all my commercial construction experience to IBEW. :thumbsup:



I have seen it good on both sides. and owe a lot of my trouble shooting skills to residential service.


----------



## Unindentured (Jan 2, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm curious why did you leave the IBEW?If you owe all your commercial experience to the local then why are you not still union?


They give you an oppertunity to work, but they didnt accept me. I went to my interview prepared. I wore good cloths, and I have actually been to colledge so Im well spoken. I see some of the people they have let in and I guess I feel that I was or am more qualified/better for the position. But thats just me and afew or most of the people I was around. I am really at a stand still. Im bitchin but Its time to write another resume. Even half the contractors that I apply for work with dont accept them. Hate to say it but Im about to go to job connect.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Unindentured said:


> They give you an oppertunity to work, but they didnt accept me. I went to my interview prepared. I wore good cloths, and I have actually been to colledge so Im well spoken. I see some of the people they have let in and I guess I feel that I was or am more qualified/better for the position. But thats just me and afew or most of the people I was around. I am really at a stand still. Im bitchin but Its time to write another resume. Even half the contractors that I apply for work with dont accept them. Hate to say it but Im about to go to job connect.


Been there done that...WHo's your daddy? SERIOUSLY, or uncle or brother or neighbor.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

right now is a TOUGH time to become an IBEW wireman, not alot of work so most locals aren't taking on many apprentices. If this is what you want you may need to work open shop(if you can find an opening) until the economy picks up, vegas will be booming again as soon as dumb people with money feel comfortable giving it away again I include myself in that category.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not a part of 357 but I will say this.

It's a bad time to be an electrician in Las Vegas right now.

I'm out of work myself.

Another post said 357 had 650 out of work on book 1.

I have herd that 357 does not have any more big projects as eveything has been stoped in progress, put on hold, canceled, etc. I have also herd that 357 is looking at some tough times ahead. With perdictions of more out of work and loss of members due to no work.

I have known many skilled and licensed electricians get the run-around trying to get in including myself. IMO I got pushed out of one job after someone seen me at the hall. 

At this time you have about 3 options for work:
1. Find an EC that wants cheap labor and work for $10/hr.
2. Get a unrelated job that pays the same or better that requires no tools like sign holder or car washer.
3. Move to a new location.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

At this point in time if I had a job I'd hang with it.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ohio/Kentucky*

If you are a Journeyman/Master with a fully stocked truck you can get paid as a sub making between $12-$18 here.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

I am a 4th year, 357 apprentice. Over 300 apprentices are out of work. That's 40% of us. The apprenticeship is not having a new first year class in 2010. So, it's not you. The JW to App ratio was recently changed from 3 to 1 to 3 to 2, but the contractors are averaging 5 to 1. There were just almost 300 JW calls ( almost all show calls) in one day. Not 1 apprentice call at all, and most of those calls were for tear out. A monkey can tear out a convention show! I am approximately #195 on the book, unless Fontainebleau starts back up and the airport seriously mans up, we are screwed and I'll be traveling as an apprentice.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> If you are a Journeyman/Master with a fully stocked truck you can get paid as a sub making between $12-$18 here.


Oh man, I think Im going to be sick..........


----------



## katoomrp (Dec 5, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> If you are a Journeyman/Master with a fully stocked truck you can get paid as a sub making between $12-$18 here.


 Are you serious?????That certainly isnt the kind of money it should be for the kind of work that we do.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

surfbh said:


> I am a 4th year, 357 apprentice. Over 300 apprentices are out of work. That's 40% of us. The apprenticeship is not having a new first year class in 2010. So, it's not you. The JW to App ratio was recently changed from 3 to 1 to 3 to 2, but the contractors are averaging 5 to 1. There were just almost 300 JW calls ( almost all show calls) in one day. Not 1 apprentice call at all, and most of those calls were for tear out. A monkey can tear out a convention show! I am approximately #195 on the book, unless Fontainebleau starts back up and the airport seriously mans up, we are screwed and I'll be traveling as an apprentice.


The IBEW lets apprentices travel? Didn't you move from the south awhile back?


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

I transferred to 357 back in October 08, never was a traveling apprentice. I did work with several traveling apprentices while working for FISK at City Center earlier in 09 though.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> If you are a Journeyman/Master with a fully stocked truck you can get paid as a sub making between $12-$18 here.


 
$12-18 an hour with your own truck? LOL! That is quite the joke there Dipsy!


----------



## 3Ingrams (Jan 19, 2010)

surfbh said:


> I am a 4th year, 357 apprentice. Over 300 apprentices are out of work. That's 40% of us. The apprenticeship is not having a new first year class in 2010. So, it's not you. The JW to App ratio was recently changed from 3 to 1 to 3 to 2, but the contractors are averaging 5 to 1. There were just almost 300 JW calls ( almost all show calls) in one day. Not 1 apprentice call at all, and most of those calls were for tear out. A monkey can tear out a convention show! I am approximately #195 on the book, unless Fontainebleau starts back up and the airport seriously mans up, we are screwed and I'll be traveling as an apprentice.


I have a question for everyone...My husband is a 3rd yr apprentice member for the NECA IBEW at Local 873 in Kokomo,IN. We are looking into transfering his apprenticeship to Las Vegas,NV's Local 357. Can anyone give me any information or suggestions on how to do this or when to do this? I would greatly appreciate any information at all. So far, we have written Local 357 a transfer letter, we have the Director of Local 357's buisness card, we have talked to our local and gotten oral confirmation to transfer, but it doesnt seem like anyone wants to help or knows how to help. I know we can do this, but how hard is it? Has anyone transferred to Local 357 recently? Thank you.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

surfbh said:


> I am a 4th year, 357 apprentice. Over 300 apprentices are out of work. That's 40% of us. The apprenticeship is not having a new first year class in 2010. So, it's not you. The JW to App ratio was recently changed from 3 to 1 to 3 to 2, but the contractors are averaging 5 to 1. There were just almost 300 JW calls ( almost all show calls) in one day. Not 1 apprentice call at all, and most of those calls were for tear out. A monkey can tear out a convention show! I am approximately #195 on the book, unless Fontainebleau starts back up and the airport seriously mans up, we are screwed and I'll be traveling as an apprentice.





3Ingrams said:


> I have a question for everyone...My husband is a 3rd yr apprentice member for the NECA IBEW at Local 873 in Kokomo,IN. We are looking into transfering his apprenticeship to Las Vegas,NV's Local 357. Can anyone give me any information or suggestions on how to do this or when to do this? I would greatly appreciate any information at all. So far, we have written Local 357 a transfer letter, we have the Director of Local 357's buisness card, we have talked to our local and gotten oral confirmation to transfer, but it doesnt seem like anyone wants to help or knows how to help. I know we can do this, but how hard is it? Has anyone transferred to Local 357 recently? Thank you.


Surfbh's post says it all. It will be next to impossible to transfer anywhere at this time unfortuantly. Your best bet is to try and travel as surfbh is doing if your local will allow it. Check the IBEW job boards and you will see not a lot of work anywhere with plenty of people riding the bench.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Got laid off at Fountaine Bleau on April 27th. 300+ electricians laid off because Bank of America would not pay the draw due. The project is bankrupt.

I went to the hall to sign in, just to see what was going on. There were 1100 on book II. Did the math, packed my bags and went home. Don't see Vegas coming back till America gets back on it's feet.

Active1 is out of work, tells me the place is going to be a tough go for a while...


----------



## sparky131 (Mar 11, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> $12-18 an hour with your own truck? LOL! That is quite the joke there Dipsy!


 
NS explains why I see job postings for Master JW's paying $24 an hour while I am making $32 an hour running for a small shop that does service to industrial work.  Our union founders are rolling in their graves.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Nothing has changed for the better -

*WE HAVE APPROXIMATELY 936 AVAILABLE ON BOOK 1 AND 570 AVAILABLE ON BOOK 2.*
*THERE WERE NO SENIOR TECH CALLS *


----------

